# CAG Forums



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Anyone else having trouble getting into the CAG Forums? I am getting this message "Sorry, you are not permitted to use this board." Anyone know the reason for this?


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

no prob for me man...
Trying clearing your cookies...


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I had the problem too...CAG main page says they are experiencing technical difficulties at the moment.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm back on now. I assume everyone else can get on too.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Check the board. There is an explanation. Bug in the forums. Fixed now.


----------

